
Yahoo SkyPhrase SDK: Making Apps Understand Natural Language - nickcassimatis
http://yahoolabs.tumblr.com/post/123387824121/making-apps-understand-natural-language
======
highCs
It says it's good but it's missing data to help believing it. Also, I wonder,
what is the output of such a system? Some kind of AST? Or some kind of
database you can query?

~~~
joshribakoff
Exactly. Seems like vaporware to me... It doesn't even say what "it" is. A
user interface component for Android/iPhone apps? And is it coupled to some
sort of closed source backend API? I signed up to learn more. All they did was
record my email.

